# CED - 2006-03-16: Prioritizier / Scheduler



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

(C)urrent (E)nhancement (D)iscussion:
-----

I would like to introduce this a new concept in our discussion.

Multiple times in our past, we have start enhancement threads.... all users drop their wishes and desires and their justifications in there.

However, the threads get large... and get out of control sometimes...

So let's try this for a while to foster quality indepth discussion.

We will pick a topic (eventually we can elaborate and vote on the next topic, but for now... the mods will pick the topic out of the endless lists we have in PMs and other threads)

And we will hash it out for a few days... no more then four (aka... on Monday we will choose a new one)..

If the mods see that the discussion has slowed down.... We will close it, and start a new one...

If you have some other ideas on how we can do it... drop me a PM.
-------------------------------

The first topic I want to through out there...

How to enhance the Priortizer and the Scheduler. 
From how to enhance the GUI, on what kind of "option" additions we could add to improve Scheduler logic.

---
*NOTE: Posts that go off topic to far, are going to be "deleted".... This isn't an attempt to censor... If you want to discuss another aspect... send me a PM so we can consider it for the next thread... or if you really have a desire to talk about it now... start another thread*


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll get the ball rolling (even though I don't have DirecTV service ATM) 

With my new cable DVR, there's a simple option that REALLY helps with scheduling show to record, and I think it would be well-implemented in ANY DVR, because all other DVRs I have used have just made assumptions about this:

When you set a series to record, it asks the general "how many to keep", "how long to keep" questions, but it *also* gives the options for which channels to record it on (as in, only the one you selected when you found the list, or all channels), and which timeslot to record from (again, only the timeslot you have selected, or every time it comes on.)

And you don't HAVE TO change any of these options. They have defaults. So, series recording can be as easy as you want it to be, or it can be _very specific_. No longer are you at the box's mercy.

This is good for my viewing habits, as, for example, I want the "Tonight Show" to record every night, REGARDLESS if it's a rerun or not, but I only want to record the 10:30 showing on channel 2. There's also a 1:00 a.m. showing from a few days ago every night. Don't want them. Same with SNL. I want to record it at 10:30 every Saturday night whether it's a rerun or not, but I DO NOT want the rerun at 12:00 a.m. or any of the ones on Comedy Central, E!, VH1, or WHEREVER else it's playing. On the flipside, I record "Jack's Big Music Show" for my daughter, and I want it to record that show any time it comes on, but only keep a few. That way, my daughter always has some to watch (but there are very few new episodes). This is a very different kind of series link, and it's just as easy to set up.

Ricky

P.S.- I realize manual time-based records could also solve these issues to an extent, but you shouldn't need clunky workarounds for something as vital as setting up a series record. It's an ABSOLUTE PLEASURE setting up a series on my cable DVR. I come out feeling very confident it's going to record exactly what and when I want it to, and I never have to wonder which method it employs (TiVo's method is very different from the UTV, which is very different from the UTV (which is really severely lacking much of a method at all).


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Another very nice feature of the DVR I'm using right now is in the displaying of series when you are searching. When you are searching a title, and the list begins to come up, the shows that are series have a series record symbol beside them. This isn't perfect, because it's the same symbol the box uses to show that you have SET UP a series. --But a different symbol or different color would make this a perfect feature. Basically, I guess it's just seeing which shows have series IDs and going ahead and showing you "This entry for Survivor refers to a series. Select it and you can set up to record the entire season."

I'd say this cable DVR has by far the most elegant scheduler I've seen to date on any DVR. Even the onscreen keyboard is nice (eliminates unneeded letters dynamically as you type, to help speed you around the keyboard).

The DVR, if anyone is wondering, is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 running (I think) Passport software.

Ricky


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I personally would like to see the ability to to say where a new SL goes in the Prioritizer when it's added. This way I can say all new shows get the #1 spot or they go directly to the end or even stick them somewhere in the end of the list. 

While we are at it I would like to see a speed increase in adjusting shows in the prioritizer, it's a little faster then TiVo but still far too slow in my eyes. This should be an easier task. 

One of the things that sort of annoys me is you are able to use the PgUp/PgDwn keys in there BUT it doesn't actually move the show you have selected. I would like this to actually have the show jump up and down the list a full page at a time when I use these keys.

I would also like to see Keep 10 shows added to SL settings. I like to have mine set for keep 10 shows this way when I travel for an entire week I get the shows I want and they don't get deleted, many of these shows I don't want to keep everything but 5 isn't enough.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

- Option to drop series into the Priority list at the time you set it up... just as you can pick the option for number of shows and get a menu of (1, 2, 3, 5, ALL) this would allow you to pick a Priority option and see a menu of your current Priority list. Then you scroll to the place you want to drop it and hit Select.

- Barring that, I'd like Priority options for 'top of list' or 'bottom of list.'

- I like the feature DD mentioned of allowing you to pick from a list of channels and time slots for shows that have multiple repeats. That would be a big improvement.

- Faster performance when moving a series up and down the Priority list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am not sure how it could be done, but what I would like...

-) Inside the prioritizer have the ability to key in a slot number.... So say I want program X to be #16 in the list... I should be able to highlight it, move to the left.. key in 16 and boom... it moves to 16

-) Once we have networking options... some how have access to the scheduler for an R15 (and all other compatible DVRs), so i can organize the scheduler on the PC... do it remotely first so it can utilize all the GUI and Power of a modern home computer, then apply it. Would make it real easy to balance all your schedules accross multiple machines... IF.. they don't have a system in place for the machines to talk to one another already


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I personally would like to see the ability to to say where a new SL goes in the Prioritizer when it's added. This way I can say all new shows get the #1 spot or they go directly to the end or even stick them somewhere in the end of the list.
> 
> While we are at it I would like to see a speed increase in adjusting shows in the prioritizer, it's a little faster then TiVo but still far too slow in my eyes. This should be an easier task.
> 
> ...


I would also like keep 10 added. I used 10 most of the time on my UTV, 5 is just too little. And I would like to have "keep all" added to the defaults options.

Also being able to have defaults to where the SL will go in the Prioritizer is a must (top/bottom). It would be great to be able to tell it where it goes if you set it up the long way, even if it was just by number or a 2 or 3 line prioritizer.

I also do like what DesignDawg said about more options on when to record. This is helpful with the simpons and southpark that are on thousand times a day and you want to keep some not all of them. Having an option to only record on that day or only record m-f, etc would be nice but not a priorty to me.

I love that it works like the UTV with the quick R, R to record and not have to be annoyed with a message about how I want it to record.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another one I'd love but not not sure how they'd do this. I've love a second Prioritizer by the day of the week or by repeat. ex. I record SG1 and they show repeats on Mondays. Right now my only options is first run (fridays) or first run/repeats (friday/monday/whenever). I would like have to have record repeats if It's not going to conflict with anything I'd love for it to record but if it is I don't want it to record. Now I know I can put SG1 lower than things that normally record on Mondays but what if one off them on monday was the reverse (new shows on Monday and repeats on Friday)? Or maybe someone else has a better view on a way have them do this?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Another one I'd love but not not sure how they'd do this. I've love a second Prioritizer by the day of the week or by repeat. ex. I record SG1 and they show repeats on Mondays. Right now my only options is first run (fridays) or first run/repeats (friday/monday/whenever). I would like have to have record repeats if It's not going to conflict with anything I'd love for it to record but if it is I don't want it to record. Now I know I can put SG1 lower than things that normally record on Mondays but what if one off them on monday was the reverse (new shows on Monday and repeats on Friday)? Or maybe someone else has a better view on a way have them do this?


Thats an excellent point. It has really cometo my attention as I only have one tuner activated right now. Normally the Monday repeats aren't an issue as I have SG-1 set for First Run - BUT I would like to be able to tell it hey record the repeats AS LONG AS it doesn't interfere with any other show while still having First Run set at a very high priority (SG-1 is #1 with SG Atlantis #2 on my R15). Right now the repeats are killing other things I have set to record on Monday with only 1 tuner going.


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Thats an excellent point. It has really cometo my attention as I only have one tuner activated right now. Normally the Monday repeats aren't an issue as I have SG-1 set for First Run - BUT I would like to be able to tell it hey record the repeats AS LONG AS it doesn't interfere with any other show while still having First Run set at a very high priority (SG-1 is #1 with SG Atlantis #2 on my R15). Right now the repeats are killing other things I have set to record on Monday with only 1 tuner going.


i apologize if this is off topic, but i dont know if this is a problem or something that needs fixed in scheduler

when you find a show you want to record ... lets say seinfeld

and you have it on a national cable channel and say a local channel, and you record the series link started from the cable channel, why will it not add the local channels seinfeld to be recorded as well ? the reverse for me so far is true if i start a series link with the local channel version, it will not record the national cable version

i thought series link was to be channel irreleveant, if it is not, they need add that feature..

thoughts ?


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

iamme4everup said:


> i thought series link was to be channel irreleveant, if it is not, they need add that feature..
> 
> thoughts ?


It's not off-topic at all. Right now, it's a MAJOR flaw in the design of the series links, and the problems go much deeper than what you are referring to here. It is channel-specific right now, and what's worse (x10) is that right now, you can't have more than one series link for the same show. So, if you want to record one show on two different channels, you CAN'T with any combination of series links. It just won't allow it. All of these problems are addressed in my first post, though. Giving the option for what channels to do it on really adds a lot of flexibility.

Ricky


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

DesignDawg said:


> It's not off-topic at all. Right now, it's a MAJOR flaw in the design of the series links, and the problems go much deeper than what you are referring to here. It is channel-specific right now, and what's worse (x10) is that right now, you can't have more than one series link for the same show. So, if you want to record one show on two different channels, you CAN'T with any combination of series links. It just won't allow it. All of these problems are addressed in my first post, though. Giving the option for what channels to do it on really adds a lot of flexibility.
> 
> Ricky


ok, i thought when r15 was released in the manual it said, record any show regardless of channel it is on, wonder why they left it in manual and left it out of features ?

HEY EARL, is the new sofware upgrade this week to fix this ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As far as I know... the 10AF update, does not address the cross channel Series Link issues.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... this one dryied up a bit...

Let's try another


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

DesignDawg said:


> It's not off-topic at all. Right now, it's a MAJOR flaw in the design of the series links, and the problems go much deeper than what you are referring to here. It is channel-specific right now, and what's worse (x10) is that right now, you can't have more than one series link for the same show. So, if you want to record one show on two different channels, you CAN'T with any combination of series links. It just won't allow it. All of these problems are addressed in my first post, though. Giving the option for what channels to do it on really adds a lot of flexibility.
> 
> Ricky


A 'record on any channel' feature should be optional, if at all. For example, there are some kids shows on channels with commercials and channels without commercials. I don't want the unit grabbing ones with commercials.
More than one SL for the same show is much higher on my wish list.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

ApK said:


> A 'record on any channel' feature should be optional, if at all. For example, there are some kids shows on channels with commercials and channels without commercials. I don't want the unit grabbing ones with commercials.
> More than one SL for the same show is much higher on my wish list.


what channels that are kids channel, that you have no commercials on ?

Right now, you cant even record all shows from each show because only 1 series link per show, very limiting


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> what channels that are kids channel, that you have no commercials on ?


I think Noggin. The "commericals" are short learing commericals or commericals for their shows.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think Noggin. The "commericals" are short learing commericals or commericals for their shows.


But where are those show elsewhere with long commercials ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

On TLC and Nick the commercials are on through out the show.

Noggin and PBS seem to put the commercials "after the show", not during.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

joegrjoe said:


> But where are those show elsewhere with long commercials ?


I think the local PBS stations have longer breaks and do have some commericals and some of the shows are on the other Nick channels that have commericals.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think the local PBS stations have longer breaks and do have some commericals and some of the shows are on the other Nick channels that have commericals.


OK, i understand now.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Specifically, in our case, 'Backyardigans' and 'Dora the Explorer' are on CBS, with commericials during the show, and on Noggin, without.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

While it would be nice to place the season link by number it wouldn't help much for those of us who have way too many. I would love the prioritizer to be smart or give me an advanced set of options when adding a new show.

For example, say on Mondays at 8 I record Deal or No Deal and Wife Swap. Now since Prison Break starts up again this week when I add the link have it let me know it conflicts with these two shows. Then give me the choice on where to place it in relation to these three shows and also rearrange the two shows if need.. 
Say Deal is #1 and Wife is #2, I could place Wife at #1, Prison Break at #2 and Deal at #3.

If they don't want to do that then give me the option to place at the end of the list or beginning but placing it at the beginning doesn't help me. It seems to go against what seems natural to me which is adding the most important shows I want to record first.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

How about this. If you could change the priorities of shows by quickly moving shows up and down and then press an "update" button that would do that work, wouldn't that pretty much hit what we're trying to do without making the SL creation process too complicated. 

I really don't care if something I add is at the beginning or end of the list as long as I can change things quickly. Adding defaults and more options makes the new user more confused. We need to stay with the KISS principal here. Adding more options makes for more problems.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

How about a priority rating say 1 through 5. It would then "drop it in the list, no matter how long, in that general area (each number being 20% further down) then you would "tweak" it where you need?


----------

